# Need a name!!!



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)

hey guys, im gettin my boy in about 10 days and need a name. I have a pic in the introduction section if that helps. Right now I like the names Slade or Ace, any other suggestions would be great. I love sports so wouldnt mind naming him after an athlete. Thankss.


----------



## Dano (Sep 20, 2004)

I have considered the name "Botox" many times. Easy to say and rather original, as a dog name. Everyone I mention it to thinks I'm crazy. Just thought I'd throw it out there.

I had a Bulldog named "Bebop". Another easy to say name that not too many people liked. I now have a parrot by that name.

I almost named my Inga, "Oofa". Something my Dad used to say when he had had enough of us kids playing too rough. I named Inga after one of her ancestors, Ingo.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

What about Vrabel or Bosco


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Whats your favorite sport? Mine is fishing. But I guess calling him Bass would be odd. lol 
Try out words that relate to a sport and maybe add a vowel at the end of it. I find "A" on the end adds a feminine flare, where an "O" or "E" adds a masculine sound. Example,
Bass + A = Bassa (F)
Bass + O = Basso , Rod + E + Rode (Rodee) (M)

Hope that helps.


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

I think Slade is a great name...what about Ronin? My two are Riddick, and Rogue, I always liked Ronin though. But I think Slade is interesting!


----------



## AnnaRiley (Feb 14, 2008)

I like vector's names alot!


----------



## Fodder (Oct 21, 2007)

my votes are for Axel, Atlas, Jaxon & Brody


----------



## Supermode (Aug 18, 2008)

Name him Blue from the movie Old School

You're my boy, Blue!


----------



## caview (Jun 30, 2008)

Jim, 

The puppy is adorable!! I also love the dame and the sire -- what beauties!

As I was looking at your puppy (hooray!), the name "Basco" jumped at me : ) ...

Tanya


----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)

Thanks for all the replies, not quite sure of Bass would be a name Id pick haha. My fav sports are hockey and basketball so dont think adding a vowel at the end would work for those either lol. I like Axel but have a friend who's name is that so that would be a bit weird. Thanks Tanya, he is a cutie cant wait till he comes. Not so sure about the name Basco though, if anything else pops into mind let me knoww, thanks.


----------



## Meb (Oct 18, 2005)

Who is your favorite basketball or hockey player?? Name him after one of these. I am a runner and named Meb after Mebrahtom Keflezighi the 2004 Olympic silver medalist for the mens marathon and Shay after Ryan Shay a professional runner who died during the mens Olympic marathon trials last year.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

Is this a call name or name that's part of registration?








Can make a difference!
Dante is really Franz von Knofler, but I didn't really care for Franz so had a Loooooooooooooooooong list of possible names when I drove across the state to pick him up.
He perked up when I said Dante, I liked it and so he became Dante.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Welcome, and how exciting it is to get a pup!
I like the name Lazer. My first GSD was Stomper, he had big feet & was named in honor of my stepdads GSD who was poisoned a year before we got my pup. I remember the band Slade in the 70's..."sweet jane" song, cowboy junkies remade it. Slade is a cool name, Recon is a name I would consider, too!


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

> Originally Posted By: JimDThanks for all the replies, not quite sure of Bass would be a name Id pick haha. My fav sports are hockey and basketball so dont think adding a vowel at the end would work for those either lol. I like Axel but have a friend who's name is that so that would be a bit weird. Thanks Tanya, he is a cutie cant wait till he comes. Not so sure about the name Basco though, if anything else pops into mind let me knoww, thanks.


Hockey - Hattrick?
BB- Rimshot?

Jeepers, seems years ago names would just come to me, now a days, it's a struggle to remember my own.


----------



## Crabtree (Jan 6, 2006)

Hmm,
I was looking at the name suggestion, Basco, got me think Tobasco which made me think, Tobias.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

I like Slade. 

Not too fond of "Ace" personally, it is to common for my taste.

I like the name "Flex" too.

I named my Female Catahoula "Jazz" after the team.


----------



## GSDOwner2008 (Jan 19, 2008)

Just thought I'd pitch in, if you still need a name that is.

Names I was considering:

Brady (some of you know I'm a patriots fan, gotta try right?)
Dallas (My boys are from Dallas, TX)
Thor (I just liked it)
(If you get another dog down the line sometime)
Butch or Sundance


----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)

thanks for the suggestions guys, im goin to pick him up this weekend. I think ive narrowed it down to 3 names. Slades still in the running and the new ones are, Payton or Nash. Im really liking Payton right now. Named after Gary Payton my favorite point when he was playin for the sonics. Or Nash, after fellow canadian Steve Nash. I'll wait till I bring him home to decide, see what kind of personality he has.


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JimDIm really liking Payton right now. Named after Gary Payton my favorite point when he was playin for the sonics.


I vote for Payton







though I am a bit biased








I went years with out a voice in the winter from going to the basketball games!!


----------



## BlackPuppy (Mar 29, 2007)

I think we need a GSD name list sticky.


----------



## Jeepnick (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm partial to names from Egyptian history and religion. I ended up naming my puppy, Anubis - Egyptian dog/jackal headed god of funerals and death.

I've also always liked the name, Pharaoh.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

So is you're boy home? What are you calling him?


----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)

Heading down to Victoria to pick him up tomorrow, well going down tomorrow picking him up saturday. Haven't picked a name yet, going to decide when he gets home.


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

why don't you wait until you have him. Sometimes names just seem to 'fit.'

Drive safely and enjoy... and post pictures.


----------



## littledmc17 (Apr 9, 2008)

I second BRADY!!!!
or Bruschi


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

Where do you live, JimD? I used to live on Vancouver Island. Comox/Courtney area, then in Victoria prior to moving to Prince George a few years ago.


----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)

I live in Penticton, B.C. I picked Slade up today from Victoria and he did awesome on the ferry and on the drive back. I will try to take and post some pictures tomorrow.


----------



## Amaruq (Aug 29, 2001)

Better late than never but when you mentioned hockey my first thought was Gretzky the Great One or Pavel (Bure)......


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

The only Hockey player I know the name of was Mario Lemeux (sp?)

The only basket ball player I know the name of is Lebron James. 

Mario, Lebron????

I named the male pups from Arwen's first litter after football players, Kosar, Mack, and Byner. Then new onwers kept the name Kosar, but Mack and Byner were renamed. 

I also liked the names Hanford, Bradshaw (I know!!), Ozzie, Braylon, Clay, Alzado, Dino (but too easy to be confused with the flinstones). Can't think too good right now.


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Congrats on "Slade" I love the name. Can't wait to see the pictures.

Hey, you're not to far from me. (About 165 miles but that is a lot closer than most folks.)


----------



## Timber1 (May 19, 2007)

I like Slade a lot, but agree with ZYP. If your pup has some great characteristics you can change your mind. This happens all the time with the younger dogs I rescue.


----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)

Well it was between Slade and Payton and Slade fits him a lot better. He has been nothing but amazing so far. Just takes one No when hes starts to chew on something hes not supposed to and he'll stop and walk away from it. Now I understand why everyone here calls them velcro dogs, even if hes sleeping and I walk away he pops up and will follow me.

Heres a few pics from today.

[IMGhttp://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh65/Jimdeez/P8310746.jpg[/IMG]










[IMGhttp://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh65/Jimdeez/P8310746.jpg[/IMG]

[IMGhttp://i253.photobucket.com/albums/hh65/Jimdeez/P8300736.jpg[/IMG]


----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)

165 miles isnt too bad, do you ever come up this way?


----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)

Before it was the wait for him to come home, now its the wait for his years to stand up


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

Congrats on getting him home safe and sound! Slade has some big feet and knee-knuckles, I think his name fits already. Ears will stand before you know it, enjoy the down time and lil pup antics, they grow way too fast...


----------



## Barb E (Jun 6, 2004)

> Originally Posted By: JimDBefore it was the wait for him to come home, now its the wait for his years to stand up


He's darling 

Then it'll be "I can't believe he's 4 years old already" - I do that at least once a week with Dante


----------



## BlackGSD (Jan 4, 2005)

Unfortuantely no. I have never been up there. As a matter of fact, I haven't been to BC for over 30 years. (I was less than 10yo when I was up there.)

Slade looks great. (I just LOVE that name.) Keep the pictures coming.


----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)

Woke up this morning and one of his ears is up lol, was pretty exciting


----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)




----------



## rucker105 (May 19, 2008)

He is adorable!!! Congrats on your new puppy


----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)

thank youu, both ears have been standing today so got a pic, just over 10 weeks...


----------



## VectorSketcher (Jul 20, 2008)

Awe, they look good standing up! My girl's were standing yesterday, but today one is down, ha ha, guess they will go back and forth for awhile. Slade really is a looker!!


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

Wow he is so beautiful! I love the name, too! Any more pics? I love seeing how big he's getting already! We're bringing home an 8 week old on the 27th, and its so hard waiting! Those paws are gigantic! Congrats on him, he's a handsome guy.


----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)

Thankkk youu...i try to take pics every week so maybe this weekend get new ones, or when he hits 12 weeks...that way you can really see the difference. The wait is the hardest but definately worth it, and I see u have already named ur boy. Have you met him yet?


----------



## Nikkoli110 (Sep 9, 2008)

We haven't met him yet, we were hoping to take a ride up the weekend after we decided for sure to get him, but the breeder doesn't have people visit them until they are after 8 weeks and have most of their puppy shots and everything. So we'll be meeting him on the 27th when we take him home! I can't wait! And yes we named him Titan, I was thinking a few other names like Rommell, and Gunner, but Titan was the one name my hubby and I agreed on!


----------



## Manfred (Sep 15, 2008)

Seeing as how their "German" Shepherds , I always went with German names.

Our newest member of the family is Manfred , named after Manfred von Richthofen , better Known as the Red Baron


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Lexx, Cisco, Max, Stone, Cody, Silas, Jiles, Wyck, Loki, Rusty.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

i just saw the pics of your puppy. the shot of him in front of the flower box is a great shot. i also like the one where he's looking up at the camera. good luck with your puppy. he's quite a looker.


----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)

Took some new pics today since Slade is at the 16 week point. Here they are.










He now takes over the couch


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

Slade is quite the looker. he looks like he's going to be a big one.


----------



## jessiem (Oct 4, 2008)

aaw what a pretty boy!!


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

Had Duke not already been named when we got him I would have named him Gunner or Trinity. I also like the names: Chase, Justice, Kane, Kade, Zane, & call me weird but I love the names Gunner & Trinity for a dog! Good Luck with the name and the new Puppy!!


----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: momtodukeHad Duke not already been named when we got him I would have named him Gunner or Trinity. I also like the names: Chase, Justice, Kane, Kade, Zane, & call me weird but I love the names Gunner & Trinity for a dog! Good Luck with the name and the new Puppy!!


I already named him long ago after picking him up at 8 weeks (Slade). Old thread I just post his pictures in here lol.


----------



## Jimdeez (Aug 15, 2008)

Here are his brother and Sister that the breeder kept to show;

Pics were taken oct 8th so they were about 14 weeks.

Brother Enduro (his ears are glued) 










Sister Envy


----------



## momtoduke (Sep 29, 2008)

yea i actually seen that after i posted lol! sometimes i just forget to look at the date and start writing! you have a very pretty boy though!!


----------

